# You just can't have too much gun............



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

AF2011-A1 "Second Century" - Double barrel pistol - YouTube


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

http://www.handgunforum.net/general-1911-area/30159-af2011-a1-arsenal-firearms.html

already put on the forum


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I really can't think of words for that.

If you want to see something cool,look up Joe Chamber's build of a true left hand 1911,he builds serious tackdrivers.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

duplicate


----------

